# At home jobs



## skmcdaniel (Apr 2, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone knows of any legitimate coding jobs that can be done from home. I won't be certified until the end of April. But I'm just wondering if it's possible to be certified and work from home. It would really help my finances. Thanks!!


----------



## eadun2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes, there are legitimate jobs, but most require a minimum of 3 years experience... and some want even more.


----------



## lmasonheimer (Apr 14, 2010)

*coding jobs from home!*

Ok so HOW do you go about coding from home? What software do you need, or what websites are the best to go to for this information? I received my coding certificate this month and I have been working as a medical biller/coder since 2006! Any tips would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## DoDCoder4You (Apr 15, 2010)

lmasonheimer said:


> Ok so HOW do you go about coding from home? What software do you need, or what websites are the best to go to for this information? I received my coding certificate this month and I have been working as a medical biller/coder since 2006! Any tips would be greatly appreciated!!



Some places dont requre you to have any software, they provide you with everything. Some even provide the Computers for you. 
While Others, You have to purchase everything.

You can watch this web site for companys or just do a web search for Remote Medical Coding and see what you can find.


----------



## kevbshields (Apr 15, 2010)

I must wonder why in the world people want to work from home.

Although it seems attractive, home work requires a level of devotion that most people new to the industry may not possess.  Having worked at home, I have to say the pay was not worth the quality of work I produced; the pay and hours did not compensate me for all I did and lastly, I can never recover the weekends and nights I spent holed-up at home.

Truthfully, working from home is a ball and chain.  Just be aware of that before you venture forth.


----------



## eadun2000 (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow Kevin we must be total opposites!!!  LOL  I have been working from home for about 6 years now and would not work outside of it for anything in the world!  There is no way I could come even close to making on the outside what I make at home.  Sure, I don't work a "typical" 8 hour day, but that is my choice.  I could work when I want, but I work a lot because if you don't work, you don't get paid.  I love it... wouldn't change it for anything!  However, you have to have a lot of self discipline othwerwise you will not make any money and you will not be very happy


----------



## malrogers (Apr 15, 2010)

*Work from*

What company do you work for?


----------



## DoDCoder4You (Apr 15, 2010)

kevbshields said:


> I must wonder why in the world people want to work from home.
> 
> Although it seems attractive, home work requires a level of devotion that most people new to the industry may not possess.  Having worked at home, I have to say the pay was not worth the quality of work I produced; the pay and hours did not compensate me for all I did and lastly, I can never recover the weekends and nights I spent holed-up at home.
> 
> Truthfully, working from home is a ball and chain.  Just be aware of that before you venture forth.




There are many reasons why someone may want to work from home. 
Single Parents, Military Familys who Move Frequently. Ect Ect.


----------



## skmcdaniel (Apr 24, 2010)

I want to work from home because it would save on childcare. I've taken all my classes for my degree online at home and have had no problem devoting the time to it. I have almost 3 yrs of billing experience and took the exam today (crossing my fingers that  I passed)!! When you said you've worked from home 6 years who do you work for? I  just wish I could get started working from home soon!!! Thanks!


----------



## kimktaylor (Jul 24, 2010)

*coding from home*

i would love to work from home doing coding would someone please tell me who might be hiring.


----------



## bucajack (Jul 29, 2010)

I like working at home but it is hard. Sometimes I dont get charts to do. If you need a steady job it is hard to do remote. I worked one year doing reviewing for my company before I took the test to do remote coding.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jul 30, 2010)

skmcdaniel said:


> I want to work from home because it would save on childcare.




Although this sounds like a marvelous solution, most companies that offer remote coding opportunities expect you to replicate a professional and confidential (remember, we're working with medical records) office environment in your home.  I've said this before on this board....This means that you must have within your home a secure office, and have the ability to accomplish your work during the day.  You can't get up every five minutes to fix a sandwich or change a diaper.  Working off the kitchen table while the kids watch Barney is not what most coding companies (or hospitals) expect or even allow.    

New coders......Please, please research the expectations of this industry before spend your hard-earned money on coding courses, exams and job searches.  The number of posters on this board who are inexperienced, disillusioned and unemployed is staggering, but this is another area of coding that is typically not available to brand-new coders.  

I agree with Kevin that I wouldn't be at all interested in working from home, since I would rather not think that "out of sight, out of mind" would apply to me!  I prefer to be in the midst of it all!


----------



## fscourtney (Aug 4, 2010)

I worked at home for a year doing ER coding and yes it is hard and takes discipline., but it was the best year I ever had. work my hours, my pace..can do appts, errands,. I worked a lot of weekends. but you dont have to put up with office politics, annoying people..the hospital I worked for closed or i would still be working at home


----------



## fscourtney (Aug 4, 2010)

how did you find your job at home?   my hospital closed so i had to go to work back at an office...miss working at home


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Aug 4, 2010)

I have worked out of my home office for the past 3 years. Granted it is very difficult esp with 2 young children however I love it.  It takes a lot of discipline as well as a great deal of knowledge of the coding world to be able to do it remotely. It is quite understandable to me when I see that 2-3 years experience is needed when I see remote coding positions posted.

Remote work is not for everyone but it certainly is a perfect fit for me. I want to also add that I began to work from home after 12 years of working out of the home in the coding/healthcare industry. So I certainly had the needed experience to transition to remote.


----------

